# Tools



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Some useless tools for your tool box:
Long weight
Sky Hook
Spur Lash
Glass hammer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You forgot the left handed screwdriver.  

Pete


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

skirting ladder


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

long stand, tin of tartan paint,and fork handles.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

And rubber nails 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Polka dot paint, bottle of dehydrated water, the list goes on


----------

